# Any word on Deejay/Shelly in NY?



## richtee

Under/over... 3rd overall? 

Knowin' Debi's knowledge...or more precisely... AWARE of her knowledge, I bet they bring home the bacon!


----------



## peculiarmike

Did Deb pack up her ECB and head on down? Shelly was looking for someone with a smoker.


----------



## richtee

aYup.   What a lady!


----------



## richtee

<KICK>

Nothing yet, eh?


----------



## cajunsmoker

Results posted on another site;

Overall:
1 Lunchmenat - GC 642.2858
2 Donnie's Smokehouse - RGC 641.1434
3 The BBQ Effect
4 Dirty Dick & The Legless Wonders
5 Huckleberry's Smoke

Chicken:
1 The BBQ Effect
2 Lunchmeat
3 Huckleberry's Smoke
4 Oompappy
5 Park Place Pit

Ribs:
1 Donnie's Smokehouse
2 The Anchormen
3 Lunchmeat
4 Smokin In The Igloo
5 Swine Syndicate

Pork:
1 Dirty Dick & The Legless Wonders
2 Donnie's Smokehouse
3 Pressure Treated Smokers
4 Good Smoke BBQ
5 Smokin' In The Igloo

Brisket:
1 Huckleberry's Smoke
2 Donnie's Smokehouse
3 Northcoast BBQ Society
4 Lunchmeat
5 One Eyes Jacks


----------



## mossymo

So what was Shelly and Debi's team name, they have been on my mind all weekend wondering how they were doing?


----------



## richtee

Hmm..I have found the results, but not team members


----------



## pigcicles

I believe it's Desperados Barbeque... I may be wrong though


----------



## deejaydebi

Hi All -

I'm back and boy am I tired! Got home at 2:30am. Slept in the back of my Dakota in a makeshift styrofoam teepee for the past 3 nights (picture #1 below). Had a horible trip up to Clarance. It rained and stormed all the way from the NY line to the fair grounds. Traffic was down to 40 to 45 for almost 150 miles - took us 10 hours to get there with only 3 stops for gas.

Yep I brought the ECB. We did ribs on the ECB and someone loaned us two Smokey Mountain bullets so we had room for all the stuff we had to cook. I was two tired to get worried about ANYTHING, but the heat of the smokers felt good - it's was freezing up there at night. I just tended the fires.

I have to say the Smokey mountain bullets are really easy to use and to get the vents clogged with ash but I liked the way they held heat. Nice little smokers. We used something called Humphreys charcoal. I never heard of it but they had a stand there so I think they were one of the sponors or something.

Bill (Shelly's amazingly wonderful, sweet and highly energitic boyfriend - the man never stops!) spiced up the food and I cooked it per Shelly's normal directions. 

Talk about chaos! Trying to do the contest stuff and keep up with vending, washing dishes, filling sauce bottles, climbing in and out the this huge truck for plates, buns, preping more chickens, butts, cornbread, beans more food, pulling more butts and keeping up with the endless lines of people comming for Shellys food - I was exasted! I don't know how they do this and not drop from complete exhastion! My hats off to both of them for some of the best food (and crumbs) I've ever eatten! AND people were begging to buy the crumbs in the cornbread pan and willing to pay for it! They didn't of course (I ate the crumbs) but that's how highly prized Shellys food was at this fair! I think I'll have dishpan hands for the rest of my life!

I saw tons of smokers! Some almost as big as my house! So kewl! Met lots of great folks. AND even learned a few things I found very interesting:  

Shelly has this HUGE Friedrick 220 volt cooker/smoker thing with about 20 or so rotating racks that makes amazingly moist wonderful food with her rubs. If any of you ever plan on doing a BBQ business - get this cooker/smoker! It even washes itself! 

The same rub and amount of rub barely has any flavor on a charcoal smoker. I've also never seen an electric smoker so I didn't know it would make a difference - it does. 

We had no time to do a practice run with the rub or the smokers so we just did it. I was also warned by several people that these people don't like much smoke so I gave it a very light smoke. I could barely perceive the smoke taste except on the ribs. To me it would be a sacriledge to smoke so lightly but if that's what they like ... who knows? Next year I do it MY way!

We got some prety good scores but they were close. I was pleased that we beat out this arogant rich putz next door to us in all meat categories being we never got to try this team, rub or smokers before the contest. He's the state champ in PA and a few other states and not very nice overall.

I also learned that if they give you a cover for your bean cup not to use it - we got hammerd for not being able to see the beans. Why did they give us a cover then? Oh well. That was our only bad score (a 2) and the only comment they gave us.

The smoke rings were beautiful - I was pleased, everything looked really juicey. I got squirted by the chicken when I poked the thermometer in it and the colors were great. I tried a few peoples turned in and they were alot smokier than ours and more spicey. 

I thing we ended up overall 31 out of 50 and our 2 on beans (for putting the cover on) killed us. Shelly has the paper. 

Lessons learned:
1) Electric smokers are different and require less rub for the same effect.
2) Don't change the way you do things according to other peoples beliefs.
3) Don't hesitate to jump in and help a fellow smoker - you might enjoy it!
4) When you sleep in a truck bed get an air mattress!
4) Charlie Daniels still ROCKS!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			







PS Donnies Ribs (he won ribs) are the best ribs I've every eatten and the sauce is to die for! He's trying to bottle it and sell it - when he does I want a case of it!


----------



## richtee

Wheee.... congrats on even finishing with an ordeal like that!

Have to run, want to pick yer brain later!

off to the mines...


----------



## gypsyseagod

congratz & way to go..i like the tent lol.as w/ everythingit's a learning experience- as long as it's a fun 1.glad y'all placed higher than a state champion putz(if i read that right) lmao. we were all smokin'/pullin' for ya. BRAVO.
p.s.- do ya have a pic of that smoker cause we used to use something that sounded like that but i don't remember what brand it was.


----------



## placebo

Great report thanks Deb! Charlie is the man!


----------



## mossymo

Debi
Thanks for the report, all in all it sounds like you had fun and it was interesting. Your comment on the electric smokers makes sense, I was thinking it was all in my head.


----------



## hawgheaven

Welcome back Deb and Shelly... Congrats on the finish!


----------



## Deer Meat

Congratulations you two, sounds like you had a good time and learned a few things in the process.


----------



## walking dude

*YAWN*

uhhh.......ummm....did i miss summin?


LMAO........j/king

great story debi...........

and i am sure as more memories surface after you catch up on your sleep.....if there IS such a thing..........you will be posting em

congrats

d8de


----------



## deejaydebi

I did take a bottle of Shellys rubs home to experiment with them for next year! Basically I think you need more rub than on an electric and definatley need to smoke like your smoking, none of this wimpy smoke! 

I thinks we took 13th in ribs even with a lack of smoke and taste. I just have to figure out how to get her taste on a bullet smoker. I may have to find me one of the WSMs to practice on too.

It was funny - I got the smokers all going good and hung out for several hours then decided to grab a few winks while Shelly and Bill watched the smokers. All of a sudden I hear Shely's voice coming through the plastic cover ... "Deb HELP the smokers have been down to 150 degrees for way to long and we can't get them up!" She's a really good sport! The nap was over - we got things going again! After 2 nights freezing to death with little sleep I told Jessie NEVER AGAIN! Sunday was warm and and I slept Saturday and was ready to try it again!

I decided I'll go next year and help her smoke and for her comps on the pro level first day and I'll enter my stuff my way on the second day - backyard BBQ day. Next time I'll have a whole year to make something to sleep in not a few days. And I know how cold it gets up there. I showed up in shorts! It was dry and in the 80's here in CT.


----------



## gofish

Debi,Shelly

Congrats on a great time!

Deb .......... bet you woulda paid $1,000 for this!!!!
http://cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templa...ress&noImage=0


----------



## walking dude

i have found......and i am SURE everyone here will agree

experience is the best teacher

d8de


----------



## deejaydebi

If I had it I probably would have! I did find the cab tent thing but I only had 2 days to get it before I left. I didn't see the BBQPitStop thread until  4 days before I left. Next year!


----------



## walking dude

damn nice

if that aint a river catfishermans dream mattress i don't know what is


dude


----------



## stillcajun

Congrats on the finish Debi and Shelly. I too am glad that you beat that idiot next to ya. 

I agree that next time you should do things your way. As the saying goes "You'll like it cause I like it."

Here's to kickin more than rich spoiled butt next time.

Peace


----------



## bbqpitstop

Well, I'm finally half alive. After Debi and Jessie left we partied it up for a little while during the "pack up" process with a few fellow competitors and the promoters. 

Right around the time I was preparing to help take down the tent, I got a message on the phone that Debi had made it home..................doing at least 90 mph Debi??? You naughty girl! 

I'm currently working on getting my voice back, catching up on my sleep and unloading the truck to get it ready for the next festival.

All in all I think we did a respectable job in the comp considering the inability to practice anything on these smokers. Unfortunately having already established my "taste" as a winning recipe, my goal is always to try and duplicate it on a competition legal smoker. If I learned one thing, it is that it may very well be pretty much impossible. I have yet to see another smoker put out the juicy meat mine does. 

Debi did accomplish for us a lot of things we didn't have on last year's borrowed smoker. The smoke ring was definitely nice and red and I have to agree, we would have had to go double or even triple on the rub to get any of the flavor I get with the electric. It's nice to know how much money I"m saving in spices as I don't have to use much with my smoker to get a lot of flavor. 

The guy next to us was definitely a little annoying. Constant "one upmanship" made any conversation with him more than pompous, and the sky high banners he displayed for a few first and second place awards was considered grandoise by more than Debi and I.

Thank god we had another 99 teams over the course of two days to hang with. All in all I had a blast as usual but came home sick as a dog. The things we do for barbecue.

Debi, it was soooo nice meeting you and Jessie. I'm holding you to coming down next year for the backyard contest and to keep trying to help me figure out how to get the Desperados taste done on a competition model.
Debi kept my dishes sparkling clean, my hopes up, and my fire up to temp when the going was more than "tough".........at least it didn't snow.

Jessie, thank you too for all the stocking of supplies, the vivd stories of what it's "really" like to live with Debi and her smoking meat habit, and all the laughs. It's nice to meet someone that believes it's five o clock somewhere and a bloody mary BEFORE breakfast is normal competition behavior. 

Other than a trip to Bob Evans for breakfast during the first days monsoon, Debi was fed cornbread crumbs for her hard work. Even the coffee was rationed due to only having a three cup french press. lol......eventually we figured to keep her alive we'd break out some salsa and chips but believe it or not we were so damn busy most of the weekend vending that we never got the chance to really eat a real meal. 
Thank god for hot sauce samples at the other people's tents and the samples they brought us or we would be dead from starvation.

More later on this comp for anyone interested in joining us next year. Maybe we could line up fifty smokers, I could cook on my Friedrich, and the closest to my recipe that comes out could go in for the judges. I'll try to talk George the  promoter into having a new category for largest team with the most smokers so we at least get a ribbon and a check for our efforts..........lol

Anyone game? Let's start planning! I think Debi will tell you, as hard as it was, it was a great time and the competition is tough. There are plenty of people that have come year after year that do nothing all year but compete, so we have lots to be proud of.............especially that for Debi's first competition and the only one I do annually that 19 teams placed behind us. Not bad at all.

Come on down to Clarence guys if you think you have the stamina it takes to stay up round the clock and cook, the guts to sleep in 40 degree weather without modern amenities, and willing to bathe in a semi heated bathroom with a 12 inch sink. Oh and be prepared to make lots of friends cause these folks (sans our neighbor) are the best of the bunch. Congratulations again, to Dirty Dick, Lunch Meat, my bestest competition bud, Donnies Smokehouse and all the rest of the competitors that got that glorifying call to the stage.


----------



## gypsyseagod

sounds like a great job shelley- screw winning- if ya break even/make a profit/ & create new business-so much the better... i ain't seen a comp yet that feeds the wallet unless it's fishing & thats even harder. i know y'all did great. so much fer the putz-if it makes ya feel any better- the biggest state champion fish here in kentucky is smaller than the bait i use on the texas coast- so there's perspective for ya.... glad y'all had fun & good fun together- thats what counts....


----------



## monty

As I have been reading through this thread a whole new thought has crossed my mind....you folks have invented a whole new way to party! 


Congratulations on your successes and to your team as a whole! Perhaps this adventure should be the first chapter in a book titled, "Never Ending Search for the Perfect Q".

Congratulations and God Bless your super team!

Cheers!


----------



## johnd49455

Congrats to the both of you.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I did my 1st backyard comp this year & got 4th & 5th out of 7. at least I wasn't last & learned more than a lot thanks to crewdawg & the smokin scotsman. 

Sounds like you had a crazy good time
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 With the experience of this year you should be able to knock 'em dead next year


----------



## deejaydebi

Oh yeah I forgot to tell you Shelly cracked the whip and made me do dishes for 3 days and fed me nothing but cornbread crumbs!

Actually I volenteered and nobody had time to eat we were so busy with the vending and cleaning and by the time we were done for the day we just wanted to sit - ergh!


----------



## bbqpitstop

let's not forget that I had okra and green beans in my bloody mary....that's lunch.....


----------



## gypsyseagod

i @ least throw jalepenos & skins in me breakfasts....gotta have yer fiber.... no worries... come the end of this month i will make debi cook- dishes are easy... lol


----------



## squeezy

Wow!  ... just found this thread.

Congrats to both of you ... done us proud. Come hell or high water, I will be there next year to learn and help in any way that I can.
Oh! ... sorry I don't work for crumbs though ... LOL


----------



## richtee

Close as no nevermind!


----------



## walking dude

darn shelly.......okra and greenbeans in a BM?
ack.........what a crime..........hehehhe
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	















d8de


----------



## bbqpitstop

Don't get me started. There are more regional differences regarding Bloody Marys than barbecue. Not really, but almost.

The Okra comes from "The Best Bloody Mary" served at a little place on the river in Savannah Georgia. The bean, (pickled of course) comes from us here in the Northeast. Green and Black Olives are also an option.

I think it was Houston, TX that put a complimentary huge piece of gulf shrimp on the skewer.

Always include a lemon, sometimes with lime, and when entertaining guest, a celery salted rimmed glass is special.

I cooked at a place in Chicago called the "Twisted Spoke" that served a folded up piece of salami and cheese with olives and fruit. Now THAT qualified as a breakfast, it was so filling.

HMMM, now ya got me wondering and I"ll have to start a thread.


----------



## walking dude

hehehehh

pickle spear maybe..........

with some juice.........

meat stick is another option

mossy mo and i was discussing this very subject here bout week ago


d8de


----------



## deejaydebi

I can't say much for the Bloody Marys (Vodka give me wicked headaches after one sip) but the okra was great!


----------



## deejaydebi

SO you tell Bill your going to WV yet Shelly?


----------



## gypsyseagod

shelley is coming??? whoohoo- we definitely have a youtube vid on smoking goodness coming soon....


----------



## deejaydebi

Trying ot convince her - they can stay in my cabin sleeps 4 ... heck after the back of the truck it gonna be like thr Ritz!


----------



## smoke_it_up

almost ne thing is better than the back of a truck


----------



## allen

Hey congrats,It sounds like everyone enjoyed themselves


----------



## gypsyseagod

she won't have to work... just suck up our smoking goodness, prop a foot up & enjoy- ain't that incentive ??? or me in flowerdy surf shorts & flippy flops & rib juices on bare feet ought to be entertaining.....lol


----------



## mrgrumpy

Sounds like you all had a great time.  Yes, the "baths" are fun.  How did you manage such a large sink?????

Come on down, we will be here....

http://www.ncagr.com/markets/facilit...okin/index.htm

This will give you one last chance for the year.... not many more left... get 'em while you can.  Shelby is the weekend before, and that is a LARGE one.  It was like 24 degrees there last year  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Bill


----------



## bbqpitstop

I'm working on training a girl that can take over a gig I have that weekend. If she seems ready at the festival we're doing tomorrow through Sunday, we just might make it...

I'd love nothing better than to sit around and watch you two cook....I'll even do the dishes...lol

I'll bring plenty of Corona for Debi and plenty of Bloody Mary fixins......gypsey, you get the tequila lime shrimp ready.


----------



## gypsyseagod

you got it. plus plenty of bacardi gold. and a few of the "misfits" are bringing jello shots.


----------



## deejaydebi

Alright you kick that girls butt! I want to watch you do dished this time!


----------

